
Prolog’s Death - samiq
http://synthese.wordpress.com/2010/08/21/prologs-death/
======
mark_l_watson
I hope not. I just re-installed Swi-Prolog (<http://www.swi-prolog.org>) and
ran some of my old code and Warren and Pereira's CHAT-80 program.

It has been over 5 years (I think) since I have had any paid consulting work
using Prolog, but it comes back quickly.

I am happy that I have had long periods of using Prolog thanks to SAIC IR&D,
and later when I spent a fair amount of my own time experimenting with the
very good semantic web library for Swi-Prolog.

------
zandorg
I learned Prolog having signed up for an AI minor at University.

It takes a bit of learning, but you quickly get used to it, with the right
tutor and sample problems to solve.

Basically, my Prolog code worked out a route through a London Tube map, and
the feeling I got when it worked was great.

It even influenced the way I write Lisp code.

------
samiq
there is something about Prolog and ML-like languagges that makes them unique
and powerful, but also makes their approach a bit difficult to grasp at first
sight.

as the article puts it, it's just a new way of thinking that you have to put
on yourself... a new way of putting the right things together and then let the
magic happen... somehow letting us wondering how it works.

even though I think more of what we do nowadays fall into the magic hat, the
forward thinking and keeping developers feeling "under control" of the
structured programing languages is what have made them keep ruling... maybe we
need a bit more of UX build on functional and predicate languages to go a bit
with the change of mind.

